# County Fair



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

I'm showing my four bettas at the county fair today! Wish me luck!!


----------



## nmaybyte (Mar 13, 2011)

Go get them!


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

Too cool, I used to show animals at the fair when I was a kid, and I loved it. Good luck!! You got this!!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sounds fun....Best of luck to you and your Bettas !


----------



## Flynn (Aug 14, 2013)

how'd it go? pictures?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm also curious how it went. we don't have betta(or any fish) shows at our local fair but it's something I've been meaning to ask about.


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

That is really cool! I wish the local fairs around my area had betta shows! That would be so much fun. Hope it went well for you


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

Ah! Sorry it took soooo long to get back to you guys... I won Grand Champion!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

We want pics!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen. LoL. Jk!


----------

